# Home made soya milk on the cheap



## nickdutch (Aug 21, 2013)

I purchased a soup maker (a kind of combination boiler and blender) to make soya milk as i thought that they looked more or less the same as a soya milk maker. I now have reason to believe that the two devices run on different cooking programs,but one can still use a low cost soup maker, plus other technologies to make soya milk and therefore tofu. And if you can make tofu, you have a cheap meat that you can make within 24 hours notice.

Now, the main problem with making soy milk the old fashioned way is the foaming that happens as the raw soya milk is heated to make it fit for human consumption. A cheap soup maker (I have found) reduces this concern dramatically. Naturally a high end soy milk maker would eradicate the need entirely, but I don't have the money for a massive expensive machine, so I have to go with what I have got. A Morphy Richards Soup maker which was £30 on ebay.

Tools I used:

1 X soup maker

1 X sieve

1 X cheese cloth

1 X saucepan

1 X jar to soak the soy beans in.

Ingredients:

Soya beans

water

sweetener

Thats it!

Method:

Soak the soya beans over night. Just a handful of raw dry beans. About 1/2 cup.

Take the soaked beans and put them in the soup maker. add cold water up to the fill lines.

Turn machine on to the "Chunky soup" setting and leave it there for 8 ish minutes to heat the water and the beans.

Then set it to "smooth soup" and leave it there until its done (about 21 minutes).

Put cheese cloth to line the sieve and place the sieve on the saucepan. Pour the cooked and already foamy mixture through the cheese cloth to remove the "okara" or pulp.

If you were to drink the milk right now it would probably make you feel rather queesy as the milk needs more cooking.

Remove the sieve and cheese cloth with the okara in it (which you can use as an ingredient in a soup later, place the okara in a pot with a lid in the fridge for tomorrow!).

Bring the liquid up to a simmer on your stove and then hold it there for about 8 or more minutes.

Pour off a little of the now concentrated soya milk into a cup, dilute it and take a drink. Realise that it needs sweetening and add the sweetener and drink again.... Nice aint it?

Pour the resultant milk into a kilner jar with a lid for storage. Wait for it to cool for a few hours, then refrigerate until you need to use the milk concentrate later.

It seems to work nicely this way and is a lot less fiddly than the old method of attempting to boil totally raw soya milk.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Soy milk tesco £1


----------

